# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Ilk müslümanların gördükleri eza ve cefalar

## ceydaaa

ebd854acdda6dff94fe4982a23f6d052_1303760963-450x346.jpgMüşrikler, Ebu Talib ve Peygamberimizle yaptıkları görüşmelerden netice alamayınca Müslümanlara eza ve işkenceye başladılar. Hz. Ebu Bekir, Hz. Osman gibi kuvvetli ve itibarlı bir aileye mensup olanlara pek ilişe miyorlardı. Fakat kimsesiz, fakir Müslümanlara, özellikle köle ve cariyelere dünya tarihinde eşine rastlanmayan vahşet derecesinde işkenceler yapıyor lardı.

Ebu Füheyke, Habbab bin Eret, Bilal-i Habeşi, Suhayb bin Amr, Am mar, Yasir bin Ammar ve Sümeyye (Allah onlardan razı olsun) bunlardandı.

Safvan bin Ümeyyenin kölesi olan Ebu Füheyke (r.a), efendisi tara fından her gün ayağına ip bağlanarak, kızgın çakıl ve kumlar üzerinde sü rükletilirdi.

Demirci olan Habbab bin Eret (r.a), kor halindeki kömürlerin üzerine yatırılmış, kömürler sönüp kararıncaya kadar, göğsüne bastırılarak kıvran dırılmıştı.

Ammar (r.a)ın annesi Sümeyye (r.anha), bacaklarından iki ayrı deveye bağlanıp, develer ters yönlere sürülerek parçalanmış, hanımının bu şekilde vahşice öldürülmesine dayanamayıp müşriklere karşı söz söyleyen Yasir (r.a.), Ebu Cehilin attığı bir ok darbesiyle öldürülmüştü.

Halef oğlu Ümeyye, kölesi Habeşli Bilal (r.a)i her gün çırılçıplak kızgın kumlar üzerine yatırır, göğsüne kocaman bir taş koyarak güneşin altında saatlerce bırakır, Peygamberimiz (s.a.v)e küfretmesi, Müslümanlığı terk etmesi için eziyet ederdi. Birgün, ellerini ayaklarını sımsıkı bağlayarak boy nuna bir ip geçirmiş, sokak çocuklarının eline vererek çıplak vücudunu kızgın kumlar üzerinde Mekke sokaklarında sürütmüştü. Sırtı yüzülüp kanlar içinde kalan Bilal (r.a), bu durumda yarı baygın halde bile Ehad, Ehad (Allah bir, Allah bir) diyordu.

Anne ve babası vahşice öldürülen Ammar (r.a), gördüğü işkencelere dayanamamış, müşriklerin istedikleri sözleri söylemişti. Ellerinden kurtulunca, ağlayarak Peygamberimiz (s.a.v)e durumu anlatmış, Resulullah (s.a.v)da; Sana tekrar eziyet ederlerse, kurtulmak için yine öyle söyle demişti.

Hz. Ebu Bekir, müşrik sahiplerinin işkencelerinden kurtarmak için, yedi tane Müslüman köle ve cariyeyi büyük bedeller ödeyerek satın alıp âzâd etmişti. Resulullah (s.a.v)ın müezzini Bilal-i Habeşi (r.a) bunlardandı.

Haşimilerden çekindikleri ve Ebu Talibin himayesinde olduğu için ön celeri Resulullah (s.a.v)ın şahsına dokunamıyorlardı. Zamanla mecnun, falcı, şair sihirbaz gibi sözler söylemeye başladılar. En sonunda fırsat bul dukça Efendimizede hakaret, işkence ve her türlü kötülüğü yapmaktan çekinmediler. Geçeceği yollara dikenler döküyorlar, üzerine pis şeyler atıyor lar, kapısına kan ve pislik sürüyorlar, evinin önüne pislik atıyorlardı. Bir defasında Peygamberimiz (s.a.v) Harem-i Şerifte namaz kılarken Ukbe bin Ebi Muayt saldırıp boğmak istemiş, Hz. Ebu Bekir kurtarmıştı.

Başka bir zaman, Kâbenin yanında namaz kılarken, Ukbe bin Ebi Muayt Ebu Cehilin teşvikiyle yeni kesilmiş bir devenin iç organlarını, Pey gamberimiz (s.a.v) secdeye vardığında üzerine atmış, kızı Hz. Fatıma yetişip, Peygamberimizin üzerindeki pislikleri temizledikten sonra, başını secdeden kaldırabilmişti. Müşriklerin kötülükleri giderek dayanılmaz bir duruma gelmiş, Müslümanlar Mekkede barınamaz hale gelmişlerdi

----------

